# hog, you're going to kill yourself...



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Satin, my little snugglebug, why do you do this? We discussed this already. You are NOT supposed to snuggle with the probe to your thermostat. Remember? I know it only brought your house down to 70 degrees this time, but you were a huffy quill ball when I saw what you did, so clearly you weren’t happy with that temperature. 

I thought I had you outsmarted by hanging the probe at the side of the cage. And then making sure it was partway up the wall after your first episode. But then you piled up your blankies and smushed your bundled self against it. 

Sweetie-pie, I need you to do something for me… for you actually… You need to snuggle up to housemouse, or in your igloo, or under your blankies, or near your litter box, or really anywhere except for that probe. Trust me, you’ll be a happier hedgie in the long-run.

Love always,
Your Hedgiemommy


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

lol funny hedgehog. I'm glad that the temperature drop didn't harm her though. Hopefully she will get over the obsession with the probe.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

:lol: 

I'm glad she's ok though!

Might have to think about getting some sort of U shaped plastic 'lid' (of sorts) and ziptying it around the probe, so she can't snuggle up directly against it. 

Quickest idea that popped into my head, take a plastic water bottle, cut both ends so you get a decent sized strip with both ends open. Cut a small section out of it so that it's a U, hole punch the ends, then get some ties to tie it around the probe. ^_^

Or any type of flimsy plastic(like the stuff you'd use to weave through bars to keep hedgies from climbing), hole punch the ends, curve it and tie.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Plastic water bottle... that is a good idea... I'll have to do some tinkering because, clearly, discussions with her about snuggling with the probe have worked just about as well as: "hey, it's your poop; you need to clean it up." :roll:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Clearly Satin is only doing this out of concern for her Mommy. She is trying to make sure that your adrenal glands are in complete function in times of stress and that you do not need any diagnostic work ups or medication supplementation. GEEEEEEEEE you should be thanking your little girl for her concern about your health!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Haha, what about the premature grey hairs? :lol:


----------

